# Valve Cover leak



## blueice (Jan 7, 2005)

I recently got my valve cover chromed. The shop took out the plate at the bottom of the valve cover without asking me chromed the valve cover and then replaced it. After driving on day there is oil coming from the cover. I took it to a nissan dealer and he said there is a problem with the plate under the valve cover. I am in the philippines and they do not have my type altima here. The guy is asking me if the valve cover is supposed to have a hole in it . I think under the plate is where he is talking about. Heck, I dont know. Can anyone answer that question for me or tell me where I can find a picture of a valve cover with out the plate underneath it. I have a 1999 Nissan Altima. Manual.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The plate under the cover has nothing to do with leaking from around the edge. It is there to keep the oil from the top of the valve cover and to help vent the crankcase vapors. If the oil is coming out of the vent tube then the plate could help with that or a breather filter. I would use silcone RTV to reseal the new gaskets at the cam seals and replace those pieces that are questionable especially around the spark plugs. Is your car equipped with a KA24DE engine?

Troy


----------



## Mm.ga (Jul 10, 2020)

Hrrm. I have been searching for a answer to my own. put on my alloy rocker cover recently and my GA 16 is blown smoke at certain point in Rev. It's a thing I think I just done replacing the spout and it requires rewelding the Plate if there's a gap between the two plates that hold the spout I believe would be a good place to start.. Visaversa if not in correct sealing of the compartments on the top


----------



## Mm.ga (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mm.ga said:


> View attachment 6685
> View attachment 6686


Make sure you replace the rectangular PCV vent gasket on the bottom side of the valve cover. It's been known to cause excessive oil burning when it doesn't seal properly. A stuck open PCV valve would also do the same thing.


----------

